# Avant card



## amtc (16 Mar 2017)

Good times are back. I have an Avant Card. Totally clear. Unsolicited call today. Would I like cash in my account at 9.1% up to 29k today...

Well I would!

It was hard to say no! But I did.


----------



## Connard (16 Mar 2017)

Did you ask did they do 120% mortgages? I want to get a new gaf and car but need to take a holiday or two as well.


----------



## TLO (16 Mar 2017)

Uh oh, the rush to lend is in full swing.


----------



## cremeegg (16 Mar 2017)

All we need is FF back in power and its party time again. I wonder is it too early to get a new outfit for the tent.


----------



## Monbretia (16 Mar 2017)

I got a letter from them a few weeks back offering loans, not quite a pre approved one yet but I'm sure they will eventually come!


----------



## RichInSpirit (16 Mar 2017)

Hurray! I'd like some more Gold cards please !


----------



## Steven Barrett (16 Mar 2017)

amtc said:


> Good times are back. I have an Avant Card. Totally clear. Unsolicited call today. Would I like cash in my account at 9.1% up to 29k today...



I got a call from them last week with some great offers. They started by asking me security questions. I replied, you're the one that phoned me!! How about I ask you a few questions first? 

They then proceeded to offer that I transfer the balance on my credit card to my bank account. I think the rate was about 12%. When I asked the chap what should I spend all this money on, he didn't know. When I asked him why I should pay 12% when I can get a personal loan from a bank for 9%, he didn't know. Absolute nonsense but I'm sure plenty will take up their offer, those who probably shouldn't be offered unsolicited loans.  I would be surprised if after a certain period the rate goes back to the credit card rate of 23%.


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## Gerry Canning (22 Mar 2017)

I think the Doomsday Clock is ticking again ,
 offerings on Credit Cards ,
PCP (personal contract plans ) for cars
 can 120% mortgages not be far behind !
And horror of horrors , bankish people selling .
Surely history won,t repeat itself ?


----------



## Marion (22 Mar 2017)

"Make a change for the better with an AvantCard loan of up to €30,000. 
Now is a great time to think about that room makeover with rates as low as 9.9% for up to 5 years."

Happy days!! (thankfully, I don't need it)

My email from AvantCard today.

Marion


----------



## Palerider (22 Mar 2017)

I have an Avant card as a result of being an MBNA customer, I have a limit of €17000 but I have no need for a limit at this level, it is there years, I called them to have the limit reduced to €3000 and they said no problem but they would not recommend it as it would impact negatively on my credit history and show as a withdrawal of credit....imagine that, being prudent in case the card was ever lost or in case I went mad and it can still bite you....according to Avant that is.


----------



## Connard (23 Mar 2017)

Palerider said:


> I have an Avant card as a result of being an MBNA customer, I have a limit of €17000 but I have no need for a limit at this level, it is there years, I called them to have the limit reduced to €3000 and they said no problem but they would not recommend it as it would impact negatively on my credit history and show as a withdrawal of credit....imagine that, being prudent in case the card was ever lost or in case I went mad and it can still bite you....according to Avant that is.


I think this might be the case in the US but I doubt it would negatively affect your credit history/score here.


----------



## Steven Barrett (23 Mar 2017)

Palerider said:


> I have an Avant card as a result of being an MBNA customer, I have a limit of €17000 but I have no need for a limit at this level, it is there years, I called them to have the limit reduced to €3000 and they said no problem but they would not recommend it as it would impact negatively on my credit history and show as a withdrawal of credit....imagine that, being prudent in case the card was ever lost or in case I went mad and it can still bite you....according to Avant that is.



I find that difficult to believe. If it is true, the credit history system is broken. A voluntary reduction in a credit limit has no bearing on someone's credit history. By that logic, getting rid of an overdraft would be seen as the same. 


Steven 
www.bluewaterfp.ie


----------



## MrEarl (23 Mar 2017)

SBarrett said:


> ....They started by asking me security questions. I replied, you're the one that phoned me!! How about I ask you a few questions first? ....



I have gone through that with them a few times .... the end result always seems to be me having to call them back (at personal expense), to then answer their security questions and then find out what they want, which seems crazy.

Steven, have you managed to set up your own security questions with them that they have to answer before you will speak with them ?  That seems the logical solution for all of us and something we should all probably insist on.


----------



## Palerider (23 Mar 2017)

It is exactly as it happened, the interesting thing is that as far as I'm concerned my borrowing days are behind me and I still didn't reduce the limit, it remains €17000. I don't see the comparison with paying off an overdraft. As a (former) Banker myself I do see that a reduction in a credit limit on a card may be adverse, that said I didn't challenge it at the time so I must have accepted the logic of the feedback from the agent which I thought was genuinely trying to be helpful to me.


----------

